# Let's put together a NICE Spinning set-up...



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've got the itch to own a higher end spinning set-up, for the surf. I'm looking to go one step heavier than my 12' Shimano Tribal/Penn Slammer 360 combo. I have had a ton o' fun with this little rig catching Whiting, Blues, etc.
It'll only throw a max of 2 oz (but it'll send one 100yds with small bait), and I wanna step it up to a max of 4 oz.

Thanks to Hellrhay's post, I'm planning on the 12' 4-7 rated Daiwa Saltiga Surf. I'm very familiar with the actions of Daiwa's Surf rods, and this will do nicely. 

The problem is, the reel...So, to you spinning guys, where do I find a 3500 or 4000 sized HIGH QUALITY, long spool spinner, to be filled with 20# or 30# braid, and throw a 4 oz.???

The easy answer is a Slammer 460, since the 360 has performed so well, but I'd really like to find a "long cast" spinner, such as the Daiwa Power Surf, or Saltiga Surf (don't really wanna dump $400), just a bit smaller. 

Does it exist???


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Not trying to*

hijack your thread but your answer might be my answer. Also looking for a long cast spinner to go with a 11' Estuary for plugging a 2oz tsunami popper (top water) from the Surf. If it can go 4oz then it can double for soaking bait. Hope ya don't mind and thanks a bunch RR.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*spinner reel*

What about one of those 65 size Fin-nors that are on sale for $100?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

hamlet said:


> What about one of those 65 size Fin-nors that are on sale for $100?


Need one about 10 oz. LIGHTER...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

RR,

What about the 10'9" Uptide spinner, the AFAW 12' Universal spinner or even a 13' Surf spinner, 

Any of these will flat out _*smoke*_ 2-4 oz.

Tommy


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Tommy*

I think he's looking for the reel to match with the new Saltiga rod.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

the answer!!!
all the shimano's are around 20-23 ounces with 44# of drag, the daiwa's are around 17-20 ounces with 33# of drag.


shimano super aero: difference between the two is the body. other one is of alumunum and other is of graphite(black spool).


















shimano spin power power aero: difference also is the body between the shimano spin power prosurf (left side)









shimano bull's eye ento









daiwa basia 45QD2








daiwa crosscast








daiwa iso ento








and lastly but not the least, this is for sale, spooled with 300yards of 30# sufix performance braid, like brand new, excellent condition, make me a REASONABLE offer and it is yours. 

BEAR IN MIND, the dollar has dropped compared to the YEN and will continue to drop on the coming months and until late next year. The Daiwa Basia was $250 2 weeks ago, now it is at $384 and you still have to pay shipping and commission. My price is very reasonable. Pick one of the above and i'll give you a good price.  i am not a retailer or reseller, my brother works and lives in japan, he is the one supplying me with all my reels. He can get you JDM $20-50 cheaper compared to online japanesse retailers. BUT, support your local HellRhay- buy his POWERSURF QD- almost brand new in excellent mint condition!! (i just had to plug my reel in, cant help it)


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

That's what I'm talking about. Shimano Power Aero Spin Power!!!! Proud owner, and it'll throw like no other spinner. Do it RR.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*All right*



> Thanks to Hellrhay's post


No Blaming others for your HO'in habit 

Seriosly tho, I'm in the same boat, making a trip north to Montauk in a few weeks and I'm currently in the process of building a proper spinning rod for plugging.

After doing a good bit of eavesdropping on SOL 
the choice of reels up there seems to be the Van Stal or the Penn 704 Z?. Not familar with the penn and the VS are more than I'm willing to fork over ($700+) Sounds like they subject their stuff to pretty harsh surf conditions- read several comments about stradics and what not, simply not taking to the harsh conditions.

SInce I'm only planning on part time plugging I opted for a Shimano Sustain 6000, building a RS 1386 for the reel. The rod is 11'6" long rated 2-5 oz, and I've heard tales of this rod tossing plugs 150 yds. 

We'll have to see on that last bit , but I will say I like the Shimano Sustains- I now own 3 the 2500,5000, and now 6000. THey are priced from $229-299, and are really nice reels- smooth on the retrieve.

I don't know if the reels would be classified as ultimate "distance" reels, but I'm tossing plugs and not heavy weight and bait- that I'll leave for my conventional gear.

Dang , just saw Hellray's post/pictures- that is your answer for ultimate spinning distance


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> That's what I'm talking about. Shimano Power Aero Spin Power!!!! Proud owner, and it'll throw like no other spinner. Do it RR.


*you mean this reels?!*


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

HR, you have 3 of em' 

(Insert Homer Simpson drool now)!!!!!!!

Impressive . . . I think the JDM equipment is better designed than what they let trickle over here. The shallow spool and low lip make the bait/lure whatever explode off the reel. RR, whatever you go with, look at the ones with the shallow spool. Line cap. is not an issue especially if you use braid.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

line cap is not an issue since all the reels bodywise are of the same size and weight. they only differ on the size of the spool.

instead of going 350-500 or 3500-5000 series to determine the body of the reel, JDM goes with the spool size. Body is the same size on all spool sizes.

get the type 5 reel, the extra spool that comes with type 5 is type 8, if you get the type 8 reel, the extra spool is type 10.

*spools:*
type 8 holds: 300yards of 25l# | 429yards of 20#
type 5 holds: 180yards of 25# | 260yards of 20# | 330yards of 16#


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You should buy that heaver combo DORIGHT is selling, especially since it used to belong to me. $125 with shipping I think.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Rhay*

I am actually looking for something made in the good ole' USA. But...how much is the PA Prosurf and the Shimano Aero? And what are the exact specs?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nothing is made in the USA. ESPECIALLY the long cast spool reels, go to ANY and ALL tackle shop in Florida, Bass Pro included- you wont find a LONG CAST SPOOL spinning REEL. The Daiwa Saltiga Surf is not even made in the USA ($399).

And the Long Cast Spool Reels are my reply to Railroader's specific search of a LONG CAST SPOOL.

You can get 2 made in the USA REELS. Van Staal and Zeebas and be prepare to shell out $800 and they are not long cast spools for that matter.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Get the Slammer 460 or 560 (US made). 

You can get 2 of those for the price of 1 shimano PA PowerSpin or 1.5 ProSurf 

Shimano PA PowerSpin (37,000 JP yen = $320):

8 Bearings
Aluminum Spool (Spare also)
3.9:1 retrieve
Twin-drag (baitrunner type)

Shimano PA Prosurf (28,000 JP yen = $243):

6 Bearings
Graphite Spool (Spare also)
3.9:1 retrive
Twin-drag (baitrunner type)

Both reels share the same aluminum body, same weight, but the difference is the spool material and bearing count. Both also have different size capacities (spool sizes 3,5, and 8).
Size 5 hold 250m of 16lb line.

I have 2 x 560's (love'em) and the original Shimmie Power Aero XT #8, I love the the twin drags on the Shimmies so much, I'm waiting on my 2 SpinPowers (shipped yesterday)


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

PEnn Slammer 560


----------



## TSsurfphisher (Jun 7, 2007)

I know I'm on the cheap side here, but I have 10" Pinnacle power Tip Pro with a Penn 6000 Graphite II that I have had GREAT fun with surface poppers for blues in the surf. I have a side arm delivery because of major shoulder surgery but can still get some great distance from it


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

*JDM reels are not really better than US.*



fingersandclaws said:


> HR, you have 3 of em'
> 
> (Insert Homer Simpson drool now)!!!!!!!
> 
> Impressive . . . I think the JDM equipment is better designed than what they let trickle over here. The shallow spool and low lip make the bait/lure whatever explode off the reel. RR, whatever you go with, look at the ones with the shallow spool. Line cap. is not an issue especially if you use braid.


What's different between JDM and US ? Check out this interview tacketour with Shimano's product manager Jeremy Sweet.

Zander: 
Ok, Moving on then...Sometimes early adopters and enthusiasts here in the US yearn for products first released in Japan, and some models are only offered in lefty versions overseas (ex. Conquest 101DC), but recently we have seen increasing introductions here in the US (ex. Chronarch B, Torsa) can we expect more reels to make their debut in here?

Sweet: 
Definitely. When we propose a product to the factory that is specific to the US market, it will always debut here first. However, Shimano is a global company, and unlike rods, many of our reels have applications in other countries. Therefore, there will always be commonality between many of our reels and those sold in Japan, Europe and Australia. But we also must weigh certain differences, and that is why you will see small spec differences between a US reel and one sold in Japan. There is a common misconception that the Japan reels are better and that Shimano is holding back the best for Japan. This is simply untrue. Take Chronarch B for example. It is slightly heavier than the Japanese Metanium. This is because we are using a heavier alloy in the gears for durability. The fish in the US market are stronger, and the US angler is tougher on tackle. The 2nd reason is that we elected to use Ion Plating for the finish, once again for durability. It is much more scratch and impact resistant than paint.

Here more info on JDM reels:
*Chinu drifting reels*: Chinu is snappers. They are very nervous, and catching the fish require a lot of skills. Drifting baits, like crabs and shellfish is one of the popular tactics. The drifting reels are used for the tactics to hold excess lines. Therefore, Chinu reels don't have spool brake like centrifugal system to cast.
*Long casting surf spinning reels*: These are designed for casting long from shore. Most of these are designed for KISU or KISS fishing. Kiss grows up to 12 inches on sandy shore, and people are crazy to fish them from shore to cast 150-200yds. One reason is that the Tempura of Kiss tastes the best, and another is that casting far itself is fun. Because target fish are not much large, some reels doesn't have spool drag and spool is rigid to spool shaft. Surf casting competition is another direction for the tackle. After reaching more than 270yard of casting distance records in 1980's, now most competitions are under a relatively strict rule of specific sinker weight, like 5/8oz to 5oz by class. Rods matched up with are 4-4.5m or 13-15ft surf casting rods.
*Lever brake spinning reels*: They mostly don't have spool drag system, and let line goes by applying the brake using the lever, while rotor of the reel re-rotate to release lines. These reels are often used for ISO (off-rock) saltwater fishing to have more control in fighting and to use smaller lines. You'll need long, very flex rod to use these type of reel or line will easily break.

Hopefully with those info above that will make it easy anyone wanna buy import reels


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think that it is "They're equipment is better than ours" type of issue. It's the "They get stuff we don't" issue.

Shimano doesn't even offer a long cast spinner with a shallow tall spool and low gear ratio (torque) here in the US. The Thunnus is nice, but, really. It's not a Power Aero.

The interview you mentioned talks about similar models and compares them. But really, what does Shimano (or even Daiwa) offer to us in the US that remotely compares the PA or Basia in terms of features?

Sure there are few models that span both markets, likes some of the stellas or saltigas. But . . .


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

okimavich said:


> I don't think that it is "They're equipment is better than ours" type of issue. It's the "They get stuff we don't" issue.



It's more like...Their stuff designed for their market only. If you happen in Japan, shop around you'll see tons of electronic stuff never available in US. Have anyone ever fishing with japanese ? Their style way different than our. If you don't get use to it....kinda funny.... I might be wrong tho.
But the girls are so kool....


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Since*

it appears that the products are out there, just not available in our market I've taken the liberty of sending an email link to this thread to about six manufacturers in hopes they'll develop or make avail a product to meet this need in our market. Call it wishful thinking. Can't hurt to try. I am sure if it was avail RR would have found it without making a post.



okimavich said:


> I don't think that it is "They're equipment is better than ours" type of issue. It's the "They get stuff we don't" issue.
> 
> Shimano doesn't even offer a long cast spinner with a shallow tall spool and low gear ratio (torque) here in the US. The Thunnus is nice, but, really. It's not a Power Aero.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'd recommend the Basia. Longest casting reel I've ever owned. And surprisingly light considering how big it looks. I have it with the #5 spool and spool it up with Daiwa's Surf Braid. 

For BigEd, the reels mentioned above are strictly surf reels for long casts. If you are looking for a plugging reel, I would go with a Shimano Twin Power. It shares most of it's internals with the Stella and costs about half. I would say it falls in between the US market Sustain and the Stella, but it's closer to the Stella. It's Stella performance for about the same price as the Sustain.










Also comes with one of the biggest drive gears in any spinning reel. At 44mm, it's huge.










You can choose from the HG model which is geared for speed or the PG model which is geared for torque.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

*Back to topic*

This's a recoment for RR from tackelholic guy. Following oder:
Stella 8000FA, Sustain 8000FH, Cabo 60 or Abu Cardinal 807. I been using them for awhile I pair them with G-loomis surf rods, any of those reels will meet your requirement.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

*Here some pictures*


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Dang! Nice collection ya got there R3d.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fishbait said:


> I would go with a Shimano Twin Power. It shares most of it's internals with the Stella and costs about half. I would say it falls in between the US market Sustain and the Stella, but it's closer to the Stella. It's Stella performance for about the same price as the Sustain.


i have the shimano twinpower 5000 PG, but sold it. one of the best reels i've owned. but nothing compared to the PA Spin Power.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Fishbait*

I am looking to get MAX distance from the Surf. Pretty much the same specs RR is looking for. Long spool, long cast. Are these models I can find on the manu's website?

Oh, yeah, and not break the bank! lol



fishbait said:


> I'd recommend the Basia. Longest casting reel I've ever owned. And surprisingly light considering how big it looks. I have it with the #5 spool and spool it up with Daiwa's Surf Braid.
> 
> For BigEd, the reels mentioned above are strictly surf reels for long casts. If you are looking for a plugging reel, I would go with a Shimano Twin Power. It shares most of it's internals with the Stella and costs about half. I would say it falls in between the US market Sustain and the Stella, but it's closer to the Stella. It's Stella performance for about the same price as the Sustain.
> 
> ...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEd since you are looking for long cast spool, forget the slammer. there's no long cast spool reel in the USA except Saltiga Surf which costs around $399.

long cast spool reels *HAVE*: LONG, SHALLOW, TAPERED or in the case of the Shimano's EVEN SPOOLS. which the PENN doesn't have. The best bet you can get if you're in a budget is the Daiwa Powersurf QD. You have to order it from Japan sometimes you can find it on ebay, price around $180-$200.

remember if you order from Japan, you still have to pay shipping and commission to japanese retail stores.

get out of your conventional knowledge when it comes to long cast spinning reels, think outside the box. of all the reels you mentioned in your posts which you are looking at NONE is a long cast spinner.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> I am looking to get MAX distance from the Surf. Pretty much the same specs RR is looking for. Long spool, long cast. Are these models I can find on the manu's website?


Here you go Ed. This is a link to the manufacturers site, but it's in japanese. Most of the info you would want though is in the tables which are easy enough to understand.

http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/cat/detail.asp?k=8


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Found one*

Penn Surf Master 70 $115.

http://neilmackellow.co.uk/shop.html

I got ya guys. I'd really like to have the PA SURFPRO. Not going to spend that kind of money (yet). When I get a saltiga ballistic I'll also invest in the PA or what ever is comperable at the time. Thanks for the input.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> i have the shimano twinpower 5000 PG, but sold it. one of the best reels i've owned. but nothing compared to the PA Spin Power.



The Spin Power and the Twin Power are two reels that were designed for two different purposes. They really can't be compared. 

Just a caution to anyone considering buying one. Only the 6000 and 8000 series reel has the large gear and the big knobby handle. I love those big handles. Once you use one, you will never go back!


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

don't forget shimano aero technium, which hold world distance record for spinning reels.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Dang! Nice collection ya got there R3d.


Did I say, I'm a tackleholic ? 
That only 1/5 what I got, those are brand new in boxes and you should have see my rods collection.

I stopped buying the new stuff because I was spending too much money and clogging the house up with rods and reels. My house look like tackle shop.....

I been thinking put it up 4sale, If you in market looking for a nice reel, pm me.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

Whenever you buy a nice expensive buy reel, don't for get the support/warranty. You never know you will need it later...Shimano & Quantum are the best, second to none. They'll try hard to please you, especially high end models send in for repair. I called shimano to complain the brand new Stella’s spoon has some scratches. They send me a new one w/o charge. Quantun have 24/hr turn around, you only have to pay shipping cost. That's a reason I like shimano and stick with US models.
Sorry I don't mean to shot down JDM, just my .02.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

R3d said:


> Did I say, I'm a tackleholic ?
> That only 1/5 what I got, those are brand new in boxes and you should have see my rods collection.
> 
> I stopped buying the new stuff because I was spending too much money and clogging the house up with rods and reels. My house look like tackle shop.....
> ...


R3d, your doors open to the public?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

R3d said:


> Whenever you buy a nice expensive buy reel, don't for get the support/warranty. You never know you will need it later...Shimano & Quantum are the best, second to none. They'll try hard to please you, especially high end models send in for repair. I called shimano to complain the brand new Stella’s spoon has some scratches. They send me a new one w/o charge. Quantun have 24/hr turn around, you only have to pay shipping cost. That's a reason I like shimano and stick with US models.
> Sorry I don't mean to shot down JDM, just my .02.


JDM shimanos can be serviced here. I bet you don't know that. If your JDM shimano breaks, Shimano USA will repair it but you have to pay for parts, and it would take 3 months since the aprts would be special order from Japan just for you.

Daiwa USA doesn't do that to Daiwa JDM. Yes, Daiwa USA will service your JDM rels, but they won't fix it if something is broken and they won't order the aprts from Japan.

That's what's holding me from getting the Basia, too much money but can't get repair here.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

And R3D, i don't believe a damn thing on that interview.

basically, i'll bet everything i ever own that my twinpower will flat out smoke your sustain 5000.

just like what bantam1 said when ask about the antares comapred to USA models. What a bunch of baloney! i don't work for shimano, i love shimano, but they can't feed me crap like US reels is better than JDM. And by the way, compare the new stradic FI to the New Ultegra (JDM version of the stradic). What a bucnh of crap. My brother(lives in Japan) who have access to JDM's, can compare both USA and JDM markets.

And when you talk about small fish, like my Spin Power with 44# of drag would mind. how much # does sustains can do? ask bantam1 that. ask him how much # the stradics can take! ROFL a LOWLY 7#- now that's for small fish, they shouldve released that in Japan for the small fish there.

No offense to them exspecially bantam1, all theyve been doing is defending the USA SIC.

Shimano Quality difference between USA/Japan
http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?t=19532&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> JDM shimanos can be serviced here. I bet you don't know that. If your JDM shimano breaks, Shimano USA will repair it but you have to pay for parts, and it would take 3 months since the aprts would be special order from Japan just for you.
> 
> Daiwa USA doesn't do that to Daiwa JDM. Yes, Daiwa USA will service your JDM rels, but they won't fix it if something is broken and they won't order the aprts from Japan.
> 
> That's what's holding me from getting the Basia, too much money but can't get repair here.


They told me differently, They will repair JDM but I'll have to pay parts *+ *labors *+* shipping *+* 3 months *=* too much trouble.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

R3d said:


> They told me differently, They will repair JDM but I'll have to pay parts *+ *labors *+* shipping *+* 3 months *=* too much trouble.


who? shimano or daiwa?


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> And R3D, i don't believe a damn thing on that interview. , i'll bet everything i ever own that my twinpower will flat out smoke your sustain 5000.


 I never compare the reel performances or prices about your beloved reels, I just used the quote from Shimano's product manager to point out the different and I never say US better than JDM. My concern is about the warranty, IMO. Don't take it as a negative comment. I apologize if you miss understand. 




HellRhaY said:


> And R3D, i don't believe a damn thing on that interview.
> 
> basically
> just like what bantam1 said when ask about the antares comapred to USA models. What a bunch of baloney! i don't work for shimano, i love shimano, but they can't feed me crap like US reels is better than JDM
> No offense to them exspecially bantam1, all theyve been doing is defending the USA SIC.


He work for Shimano of USA, what else’s do you expect him to say different?
Believe him? Just like I said, He work for Shimano, take his words as a grain of salt.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Penn Surfmaster 70's not getting good reviews.


http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18703


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

BTW...any reel in same price range, will smoke sustain. They never had been my favorite reel....


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

R3d said:


> BTW...any reel in same price range, will smoke sustain. They never had been my favorite reel....


R3d, have you checked out the new stradics?i managed to hold and try one and i was like, WOW! they sure made improvements. they have nice hadnles now as well. Maybe this will be my first USA reel in such a long time.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> R3d, have you checked out the new stradics?i managed to hold and try one and i was like, WOW! they sure made improvements. they have nice hadnles now as well. Maybe this will be my first USA reel in such a long time.


Do they still have that gap in the front?


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

BigEdD said:


> Penn Surfmaster 70's not getting good reviews.
> 
> 
> http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18703


I owned 2 of the Surf Master 70's (made in Korea) Graphite body. LEAVE IT ALONE!!

Personal experience with the two reels, three busted aluminum spools (weak) at least the spares were graphite and flexed. Waited over 4 weeks for the replacements. When casting, the torque/tension on the line broke through the spool, not once, but twice on 1 reel and the third time I hung them up and gave away with the graphite spools.

It also does not have line guards to keep it from going up under the spool, very annoying.

All in all, I say it was a bad spool design and bad material.

If you are going to spend money for quality equipment, do it. Buying so-so equipment every year or so will equate to even more money spent.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEd, since you are on a budget, here's a few long cast reels that are *under $100*
daiwa emcast $59









tica scepter $64









tica abyss $90 (has a baitrunner feature)









tica dolphin $90









okuma axeon $86









okuma oryx $69









problem is, you have that expensive rod $230 afaw estuary + $30 shipping = $260. a $260 rod MUST be match with a NICER Long cast REEL.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

1obxnut said:


> If you are going to spend money for quality equipment, do it. Buying so-so equipment every year or so will equate to even more money spent.


*100% AGREE*

BigEd, just like my other reply to your search of a spinning reel.
you are getting an AFAW EStaury for $260 including shipping and you are going to go CHEAP on your REEL. It doesnt add up!!! it will be ROD HEAVY!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Do they still have that gap in the front?


what gap and where in front?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*HellRhay*

I've got an Emcast, just ordered a Tica Dolphin, I am looking for something else (not one of those) I like variety to gain experience. Budget - I am spending $260 on the Estuary like you say - I just don't want to spend 400+ on a reel. Up to $200 is fine.

OBX - Thanks man, I was starting to get that impression of the Surfmaster. I had another quesiton for you from another thread. Can't remember, but I will and will PM you. Thanks again!


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> R3d, have you checked out the new stradics?i managed to hold and try one and i was like, WOW! they sure made improvements. they have nice hadnles now as well. Maybe this will be my first USA reel in such a long time.


Stradic FI 2007 Model? How do you have it? 
I been waiting to get couple for myself.
Shimano dumping sustain , stradic and stella FB now, stella FA will not change. It’s good time to collect them.

Or you talking this model 











The FH been around for awhile

I got 2007-08 shimano's catalog for new reels; I will look to see any significant improvements. Shimano very good at shell game…


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> I've got an Emcast, just ordered a Tica Dolphin, I am looking for something else (not one of those) I like variety to gain experience. Budget - I am spending $260 on the Estuary like you say - I just don't want to spend 400+ on a reel. Up to $200 is fine.


The best you can get with the $200 prioce range is the Daiwa Power Surf QD. $180 brand new from Japan, add in shipping and commission, so you'll be looking at around $220.

Buy my reel, SUPPORTt your local hellrhay!
it's almost brand new, perfect and in mint condition, spooled with 300yards of 30# sufix.
will take $190...have box, papers, extra spool, reel bag. the braid is $30, by tiself, basically the reel is just $160.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

R3d said:


> Stradic FI 2007 Model? How do you have it?
> I been waiting to get couple for myself.


R3D, it's not *FH*, it's *FI* it's *2008 model*, i don't have it. My friend bought one, i managed to hold it and play with it a bit. this will be my first US reel for sometime, the alst time i bought a US reel was 3 years ago.

P.S. look at the handle.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

ooppsss...forget it, my bad..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, I shoulda' thought of this to start with, because I have two small ones...

The Daiwa Tournament SS 2600. 

There IS a "long-cast" spooled reel in the U.S. and has been for years...They are great reels, too. And at $100, a bargain.

Might travel this route...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

which one are you getting the made in Japan or the made in Indonesia?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> which one are you getting the made in Japan or the made in Indonesia?


Interesting question, Ray...

My little SS 700 was made in Japan...The SS 1600 was made in Thailand...

Who the heck knows where a new SS 2600 might come from?? Is there a way to tell for sure?? And does it matter?

The SS 2600, at 14 oz. seems to be the right answer for what I'm trying to do. As much as I'd like to try one of the "premiums", they are all gonna be too big. I'm not looking for another heaver, got enough of them already...

This set-up is "just for fun", to complement my ultralight surf spinner.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Rob how about a Penn AF 4000


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

seajay said:


> Rob how about a Penn AF 4000


Wow, I hadn't even though of that one...Looks worth checkin' out!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*HellRhay*



HellRhaY said:


> *100% AGREE*
> 
> BigEd, just like my other reply to your search of a spinning reel.
> you are getting an AFAW EStaury for $260 including shipping and you are going to go CHEAP on your REEL. It doesnt add up!!! it will be ROD HEAVY!


You are a good salesman! But there's no rule that says your rod and reel have to cost the same. It just helps if they perform well together. I think the Tica Scepter GX6000 would work well on the estuary for plugging from the Surf.


----------

